# Homemade Baked Hedgehog Treats ?



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Hedgehog Central 

Has anybody ever made their own hedgehog treats?

I have a recipe but want to get other peoples views on the ingredients..

The recipe contains wheat flower and cornmeal. Now I know when selecting cat biscuits to make up your hedgehogs staple mix, it is best to avoid brand that have those as the main ingredient.. 

I am after some suggestions of what may be a more suitable alternative..

Would brown rice flour be better than the wheat ?

------------------------------------------------------------------

If you have any of your own recipes, please do share !!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Could you post all of the ingredients? That would help see if it's ok or not. Thanks


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

wheat flour
cornmeal
banana
carrot
egg


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The ingredients sound fine for an occasional treat.


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

nikki said:


> The ingredients sound fine for an occasional treat.


Thank you


----------

